# Tanker Company Cap Badges?



## sailorbear (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all, Hopefully here is the place to ask as I'm guessing there will be people who have served with the tanker companies I'm interested in?

Can anyone tell me or does anyone know the type and design of officers cap badge worn onboard by officers of the following tanker companies:

Shell Tankers/Royal Dutch Shell.

Esso Tankers & International Marine Transport (I think?).

Exxon, Mobil & Exxon/mobil.

Texaco.

Chevron.

Maersk Tankers.

All answers gratefully recieved, would be especially interested in photo's/images if anyone has any?

Regards

Tony


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Cap badges usually take on the same form as the house flag (in laurel leaves)
http://flaglocker.co.uk/


----------



## Zig Golding (Jan 26, 2016)

*Tanker Company Cap Badges*

Hi
I was a Deck Apprentice in Shell from 1957 to 1961. The cap badge, and uniform buttons they gave me were the standard Merchant Navy pattern. The cap badge had a gold anchor on a red cushion, below the Naval Crown and within a laurel wreath. Hope this helps. In the four years, I only wore my cap when visiting Ibex House, travelling to or from ships, and on only one ship out of ten.
Regards, David Golding


----------

